#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-12
<fabio_> wena pedro_ como va?
<pedro_> hola fabio_ ,bien y tu que tal?
 * pedro_ con lluvia en stgo
<fabio_> pedro_, bien también.
 * fabio_ con lluvia en Requinoa 
<fabio_> pedro_, estoy mandandole un correo a la lista por el día gnome... para iniciar el hilo....
 * fabio_ con delay tremendo
<pedro_> dale no mas
<fabio_> cuando son las votaciones?
<pedro_> ni idea won
<pedro_> no cacho nah
<fabio_> 17 según wikipedia
<fabio_> estamos bacan entonces
<fabio_> pedro_, mande a preguntar por el patrocinio del EL para el diego y los demás
<fabio_> ojala se rajen
<fabio_> estay cc
<pedro_> fabio_: si cache, ojala respondan positivamente
<pedro_> con lo que sea que ayuden sirve
<fabio_> les regalamos una polera :-) a cambio de que le paguen el pasaje de lima
 * fabio_ cree que es una buena promo
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> si , puede ser, si igual nuestras poleras son re buscadas
<pedro_> ahi luego hay que empezar a darle curso a la pagina web tb
<pedro_> para que no estemos atrasados
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-13
<fabio__> hola pedro_
<pedro_> que tal fabio__ ?
<fabio__> pedro_, bien y tu?
<fabio__> parece que vamos a tener poco feedback con el día gnome :-(
<pedro_> asi cache..
<pedro_> voy a mandar un correo a la lista
<pedro_> pa meter ruido que sea
<fabio__> _pedro, viste el correo del ale, si seguimos eso que propone la bienvenida pal día gnome es mi tema... :-p
 * fabio__ cabrón 
<_pedro> hahahah
<_pedro> vo dale no mas
<_pedro> fabio__: si tu abres yo cierro el dia :-P
